# Relabeling with required legal information



## lexnfx (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello all! I had a question about relabeling with your own brand inside of neckline. Will the screen printing company automatically put the size of the shirt and other legal information which is required in the neckline or do you have to have that drawn out already by your graphic artist. For instance, I have my logo that my artist designed for me however, it's just the logo and does not include the size of the shirt and where it was made etc. Should I have my artist draw my logo with all the legal info on there? Or will the screen printing company do that on their own.?

Thanks!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

To save money, you should try to do it yourself. The screen printer will charge you art fees. Your artist might also. If you have any graphics software, just do it yourself and insert your new logo where you want it. Even a basic word processor will work.


----------



## lexnfx (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------

